# New England Frogging



## froggyboy86 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi all,

Just thought I'd share some pics from this weekends frogging up in the New England region of NSW. Went mainly to photograph the Glandular Tree Frog (Litoria subglandulosa) which has declined across its range. Also found a few other frog species and several reptiles.

*Frog List* 

Crinia parinisignifera
Crinia signifera
Limnodynastes dumerilli dumerilli
Limnodynastes peroni
Limnodynastes tasmaniensis
Litoria fallax
Litoria peroni
Litoria subglandulosa
Litoria revelata
Litoria verreauxi verreauxi
Mixophyes balbus
Mixophyes iteratus
Philoria sphagnicolus
Pseudophryne coriacea
Uperoleia fusca
Uperoleia laevigata 

*Reptile List*

Chelodina longicollis
Lampropholis delicata
Cryptoblepharus virgatus 
Egernia cunninghami
Egernia saxatilis
Egernia whiti 
Eulamprus quoyii
Eulamprus heatwolei 
Eulamprus kosciuszkoi 
Pogona barbata 
Pseudechis porphyriacus
Austrelaps ramsayi
Drysdalia coronoides 
Pseudonaja textilis 

Glandular Tree Frog (Litoria subglandulosa)






Red-backed Brood Frog (Pseudophryne coriacea)





Dusky Toadlet (Uperoleia fusca)





Striped Marsh Frog (Limnodynastes peroni)





Whistling Tree Frog (Litoria verreauxi verreauxi)





Eastern Dwarf Tree Frog (Litoria fallax)





Eastern Water Skink (Eulamprus quoyii)





Alpine Water Skink (Eulamprus kosciuskoi)





Black Rock Skink (Egernia saxatilis)





Correct me if I have ID'ed the skinks incorrectly, I'm not too experienced at telling them apart in the field. 

Aaron


----------



## moloch05 (Oct 4, 2009)

Beautiful photos, Aaron! The Glandular Tree Frogs are nicely patterned frogs. It is too bad that they and so many others have declined.

I think that your skink identifications are correct.

Regards,
David


----------



## geckos_are_great (Oct 4, 2009)

any pics of the cunninghams


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2009)

Very nice pics.... looks like you had fun in the mountains


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, it was good fun in the mountains and a relief to find_ L. subglandulosa_ after a year of looking. 

No photos of the Cunninghams from that region they were too wary for me. But I have an old and poor photo of one on the south coast of NSW. 





Aaron


----------



## moloch05 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello again, Aaron,

After looking at the pics again, it occurred to me that E. saxatilis does not occur in the New England area. The Warrumbungles are as near to New England as the species occurs. Your photo certainly looks similar to others that I have seen but it must be something else such as a Tree Skink (E. striolata) or possibly even E. mcpheei depending on how far to the northeast you were.

Regards,
David


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for that David, 

I just checked the DECC records for the region and there are no Egernia striolata recorded in that part of the New England but there are several records of E. mcpheei. I think because I found it on a rock I just assumed that ruled out "Tree Skink"  and I assumed E. mcpheei was a Queensland species. So I'm guessing the skink is likely to be a E. mcpheei. 

I'll have to invest in a proper fieldguide for reptiles soon before I head to the Top End. 

Aaron


----------



## JasonL (Oct 5, 2009)

All those species and only those photo's?? ... where are the rest of the pics?........


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 5, 2009)

Haha sorry Jason, I didn't photograph much apart from the glandulosa because I've seen all the other frogs many times. And those are the only reptile photos, nothing else would sit still long enough for me to get a shot... I'm not to keen on photographing elapids, I tried photographing a rough scaled snake and nearly lost an eye.


----------



## snocodile (Oct 5, 2009)

was the bubbly stuff behind the Striped Marsh Frog eggs?:|


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 5, 2009)

snocodile said:


> was the bubbly stuff behind the Striped Marsh Frog eggs?:|


 
Yep frogs in the genus _Limnodynastes_ deposit their eggs in a foam nest they create by kicking their feet. Then usually the male hangs around a while to 'protect' them. 

Aaron


----------



## JasonL (Oct 5, 2009)

Not good enough Aaron, esp after you lack of SE asia photos ..... give me a bell if you want to head out locally, the rain has perked things up a bit.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 7, 2009)

nice pics aaron, thats a huge haul. have seen about 15 species in the past few days, nothing rare, just common stuff.


----------

